# Poll closed August 2018 Tractor of the Month



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well here we are in the thick of summer already and it's time to think about a prized tractor for August 2018! 
We have three great member entries to choose from again this month. Any new members that would like the opportunity to show case their tractors here on the forum, or any of you oldtimers have a new tractor in your shed you would like to see here on the forum, get in and register it and tell us a little about what it is and why you picked it. Here is the link!
https://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/
Now lets have a look at what we have for you all this month! In no particular order, may we present..........
This *1961 International Cub Lo-Boy *that belongs to long time member grnspot110.
https://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/1961-international-cub-lo-boy.1926/









Next up is this early Ferguson that was restored by johmarq
https://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/johmarq.1784/









And finally this 1968 Case 155 that belongs to member sdunt.
https://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/case-155-1968.1894/








A great selection of tractors to spur you all on! Have fun and cast your vote.... you can't complain about the winner if you don't vote!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Boy, those choices look so good on the screen. I bet they look even more fabulous in person!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2018)

Every month it's a difficult decision! However, I voted.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Certainly do not make voting easy, all are excellent examples and deserve to win. I had one of those hydraulic drive Case 155's with a loader and mower deck back in the day. Just do not go down hill with it, they get mighty fast!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Three of my favorite manufacturers, difficult choice but my choice is made.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

You're toying with my emotions...can only pick 1.


----------



## Intheshop (Apr 24, 2018)

Voted. Another nice group of tractors this month!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Let's keep the momentum going this month


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Aaaaaa??? Darn!!! Ok I think I got it


----------



## John M Mientus (Jun 16, 2018)

I like the Cub.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Vote for it!!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

John M Mientus said:


> I like the Cub.


John, if you scroll up to the very top of the page, there's a poll with 3 clickable choices, and you have to "click" the box next to the "Case" option in the poll, in order to have your vote tallied.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> John, if you scroll up to the very top of the page, there's a poll with 3 clickable choices, and you have to "click" the box next to the "Case" option in the poll, in order to have your vote tallied.


LOL


----------



## camoboat1020 (Apr 8, 2018)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> John, if you scroll up to the very top of the page, there's a poll with 3 clickable choices, and you have to "click" the box next to the "Case" option in the poll, in order to have your vote tallied.


I don’t get anything at the top of this page


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

camoboat1020 said:


> I don’t get anything at the top of this page
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


It must be your phone then, because there's a poll at the top of the page. I'll see if I can do anything about that so that you can see it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

John M Mientus said:


> I like the Cub.


saw that you clicked in your vote. The staff thanks you John!


----------



## arml (Jan 19, 2018)

johmarq's Ferguson, that's a beaut. Only thing missing is green....LOL.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

C'mon guys & gals......members, visitors, guests, robots, whatever, please vote for the tractor that you like best. We have hundreds of people visit this forum daily and only about 25 vote. We need some team spirit......some participation!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Okay, time to shame some of our regulars whom haven't voted yet, You know who you are.......


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Someone is not playing nice today..........


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The votes jumped up though!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

A total of 24 votes so far.....if memory serves, this is a record. But please folks make a choice among these 3 beauties and vote!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Now 25! 28 is our record. Thank you to our newest members for your votes!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

and it is all in capital letters, so he means business folks......vote!


----------



## Intheshop (Apr 24, 2018)

I look forward to each months tractors.... and vote.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2018)

26 votes now! 2 more needed to tie the record!
Poll at the top of this page.


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

This monthly choice wouldn't be so difficult if I had never come across a tractor I didn't like! As usual, a great group to choose from.


----------

